# Resubmission codes 6, 7 and 8



## Mgonzalez1

Hello!!!

Does anyone know what number 6,7 and 8 mean when resubmitting a claim, Per our software (NextGen) they are saying 6= adjustment of a claim, 7= replacement of a claim and 8= void/cancel prior claim. But when we send a resubmittal to medicaid with a number 7 they are saying that we send out an adjustments. and where can i look into find this information??

Thanks
Maria


----------



## pccBiller

If it's Michigan Medicaid, you may need to do your resubmission on CHAMPS.


----------

